# Gun show at Dulles Expo Center



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that next weekend March 30, 31, and April 1, there is going to be a pretty big gun expo (1000 tables). If you want to read more about it click this.

www.thenationsgunshow.com


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep, I go every time.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Found a $1 off coupon.

www.gunshows-USA.com/promoters/C&E Gun shows.html


----------

